

When retargeting campaigns go wrong - jakeludington
http://www.hasoffers.com/blog/saving-face-retargeting-campaigns/

======
delightedrobot
Why would someone search for splenda daddy?

~~~
fxmartini
We never did find out why they were looking for splenda daddy and we're a
little afraid to ask... ;)

